# For 2011 only: Which LED License Plate Bulbs Works?



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, i own a 2011 VW Tiguan, and would like to replace the License Plate Bulbs with LED, i ahve tried 3 different sets of LED with built in Lamp out cancelers and i still get a lamp out light.
Any body has had good results with a specific kind (brand) of bulbs? or do you know what kind of resistors can be added to make it work?
thanks 
i have done several searches...
thanks in advance


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

www.autolumination.com


they have ones with the canbus chip installed - run them on my MKV without any issues 


I know you have tried some but just coming from a source of "they do work without problems" might help out i guess haha


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

xJOKERx said:


> www.autolumination.com
> 
> 
> they have ones with the canbus chip installed - run them on my MKV without any issues
> ...


Thanks, Which one of the two option did you purchase, (if you don't mind me asking) 
5050 SMT 8 LED bulb ($12.99ea) OR 5050 3 chip SMT LED Bulb ($8.99ea)
thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

gabster said:


> Thanks, Which one of the two option did you purchase, (if you don't mind me asking)
> 5050 SMT 8 LED bulb ($12.99ea) OR 5050 3 chip SMT LED Bulb ($8.99ea)
> thanks again :thumbup:


welcome anytime! 

i bought the 3 chip ones, i thought they might be a little less bright than the 8, but i was wrong... i actually had to point them in towards the LP so they would be a little less bright - they are VERY bright, so i figure the 8 smd is probably 2x that haha 


work great though - polarized so they work only the one way but very plug n play no diagnostic coding needed for those, but always good to have too ( i had mine disabled throughout the car)


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

xJOKERx said:


> welcome anytime!
> 
> i bought the 3 chip ones, i thought they might be a little less bright than the 8, but i was wrong... i actually had to point them in towards the LP so they would be a little less bright - they are VERY bright, so i figure the 8 smd is probably 2x that haha
> 
> ...


and what do you mean by "no diagnostic coding needed for those, but always good to have to??" what did you have disabled?
Thanks


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

gabster said:


> and what do you mean by "no diagnostic coding needed for those, but always good to have to??" what did you have disabled?
> Thanks


just for good measure - you don't have to for the canbus LED's but if you are putting LED's anywhere else on the outside of the car you will need to disable cold diagnostics - or get canbus leds for there too--- sorry i didn't clarify

I haven't seen any 194 bulbs with the canbus which is why i say that... i had to do that for my LED parking lights


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

xJOKERx said:


> just for good measure - you don't have to for the canbus LED's but if you are putting LED's anywhere else on the outside of the car you will need to disable cold diagnostics - or get canbus leds for there too--- sorry i didn't clarify
> 
> I haven't seen any 194 bulbs with the canbus which is why i say that... i had to do that for my LED parking lights


So by disabiling "cold diagnostics" (assuming through vagcom correct?) you can add any led bulbs on the outside of the car correct? This is what you did?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

gabster said:


> So by disabiling "cold diagnostics" (assuming through vagcom correct?) you can add any led bulbs on the outside of the car correct? This is what you did?


yep, sorry for the late reply - i have an LED strip in my headlights tapped into the parking light and the parking light is a 194 - 1w SMD i got from superbrightleds.com 

never had any issues with it other than the "flicker" then disabled cold diagnostics and it worked fine no problems. 

but yeah it has to be done through vag com though. You could try adding a load equalizer (25w) resistance to each side and it might help and might not need cold diagnostics disabled... would be for good measure on the LED's too.


----------



## SDLEDS (Mar 3, 2011)

If you've tried 3 different sets of LED, each with the extra resistors its safe to say that your probably going to get an error code with any of the simple LED bulb replacements... even the special canbus bulbs.

I've noticed that pretty much any 2011+ VW or Audi will get error codes with bulb replacements. Your probably going to need to replace the entire housing with one like this http://www.superdiscountleds.com/products/Audi-License-Plate-LED-Housing-(pair).html or simply wire in a set of resistors in parallel to replicate the current drawn from the stock bulbs.

Edit: For the resistors you would want 25Ω-30Ω resistor with a 25w-50w heat capacity to replicate the .5 amps the stock bulb draws.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

SDLEDS said:


> If you've tried 3 different sets of LED, each with the extra resistors its safe to say that your probably going to get an error code with any of the simple LED bulb replacements... even the special canbus bulbs.
> 
> I've noticed that pretty much any 2011+ VW or Audi will get error codes with bulb replacements. Your probably going to need to replace the entire housing with one like this http://www.superdiscountleds.com/products/Audi-License-Plate-LED-Housing-(pair).html or simply wire in a set of resistors in parallel to replicate the current drawn from the stock bulbs.
> 
> Edit: For the resistors you would want 25Ω-30Ω resistor with a 25w-50w heat capacity to replicate the .5 amps the stock bulb draws.



Hey thanks for chiming in, i've been looking for more places to purchase LED's from!

great input as well! :beer:


----------



## Ken_Houston (Jan 17, 2012)

*Install LED on my 2012 Tiguan License Plate without any Error*

This is very easy and I just figured it out. LED consume very little electricity therefore it will gives "error or missing bulb" message on my dash. License Plate light require at lease 5w and most LED only produce about 1W. I have a solution and it is very simple. All you have to do is remove the rear light (left or right side) of the tailgate and remove the small license plate light. Just tap the two wires comming from the license plate wires to the rear lights. You will need the hanger or a small stick so you can run the wires from one end to the other. After that you can just pop in any LED bulbs and it will works perfectly without giving any error in dash. I can send some pictures for you to see it. Just email me at: [email protected] ...


----------

